# DC Driving license for E2 visa holder



## XavierFr86 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi,

My wife recently passed her driving license in DC and we are confused by the expiration date of her license.
I have an E2 Visa and she is my dependent, with an E2 visa as well.
The expiration date of our visas is *07/01/2021*

When we first entered in the US with this visa on *01/26/2016*, we received an I94 with an expiration date is *01/25/2018*

Now, on the Driving License she received, the expiration date is set to *01/25/2018*.
On my driving license, my expiration date is different, *01/07/2021*.

They did not want to change her driving license expiration date to the visa’s date.

So now, I’m confused on which one is correct?
Also, what is the implication of the I94 expiration date? Will my E2 be still valid after this date?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

XavierFr86 said:


> So now, I’m confused on which one is correct?


They're both correct. The expiry date can't be incorrect. The license expires on the date determined at the time of issuance. When it's time to renew, they will make a new determination of date based on your then-current visa status.



> Also, what is the implication of the I94 expiration date? Will my E2 be still valid after this date?


It will help to understand the difference between a visa and an I-94. The visa allows you to present yourself at a port of entry and ask for admittance. Once admitted, the I-94 says how long you can stay in the country. 

When entering the country, it's useful, although hardly anyone does it, to ask the officer what date he plans to put on your I-94 before he stamps your passport.


----------



## XavierFr86 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you very much,

I'm sorry but I'm still confused, how can they be both correct but based on different expiration dates?
Mine is based on the Visa's expiration date and hers on the I94's expiration date.

So, if I understand correctly I will ask to renew my I94 next time I enter the US?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

XavierFr86 said:


> I'm sorry but I'm still confused, how can they be both correct but based on different expiration dates?
> Mine is based on the Visa's expiration date and hers on the I94's expiration date.


Because once an immigration officer makes a determination, it becomes 'correct'. They have the right to decided on the authorised length of stay in the country.



> So, if I understand correctly I will ask to renew my I94 next time I enter the US?


No, your I-94 is updated on every entry. I'm suggesting that you mention it just to ensure that the officer grants you a stay that is in line with your expectations, and that you don't get an unfortunate surprise a year or two later if there is a discrepancy.


----------



## XavierFr86 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello,

Ok, I understand my confusion now. 
It's not the immigration office who made a difference. Ours i-94 are the same and show the same "admit until date: 01/25/2018"

The difference was made by the DMV agents on the Drive licenses.
One agent set the expiration based on the visa, for my license and another agent set the date based on the i-94 for my wife's visa.

I guess my question should have been: which one are they really supposed to use?


Thanks for the explanation on the i-94 renewal also.


----------

